# الوقود الحيوي ومشاكله على ارتفاع الاسعار في العالم



## ابن الجزائر البار (21 أغسطس 2009)

*مع ارتفاع أسعار البترول إلى أرقام قياسية لم تبلغها من قبل تقريبا ومع وجود قلة من أنواع الوقود 
*
*البديل اللازم للنقل، تقدم البرازيل والبلدان الأعضاء في الاتحاد الأوروبي والولايات المتحدة وعدة بلدان أخرى دعما نشطا لإنتاج أنواع الوقود الحيوي السائل من المنتجات الزراعية – عادة الذرة أو قصب السكر لإنتاج الإيثانول، والمحاصيل الزيتية الأخرى لإنتاج زيت الديزل الحيوي. ويشار إلى المنافع البيئية والاجتماعية الممكنة، بما فيها تخفيف آثار تغير المناخ والإسهام في تحقيق أمن الطاقة، باعتبارها الأسباب الرئيسية لدعم القطاع العام لصناعات الوقود الحيوي التي تنمو بسرعة. ومع اتساع نطاق النقاش الدائر بشأن الآثار الاقتصادية والبيئية والاجتماعية للوقود الحيوي، فإنه يتعين تقييمها بعناية قبل تقديم دعم عام لبرامج كبيرة الحجم لإنتاج الوقود الحيوي. وتتوقف تلك الآثار على نوع المواد الخام المستخدمة، وعملية الإنتاج المستخدمة، والتغيرات في استخدامات الأراضي.*
*بلغ الإنتاج العالمي من الإيثانول كوقود في عام 2006 حوالي 40 بليون لتر. وقد أنتج حوالي 90 في المائة من هذه الكمية في البرازيل والولايات المتحدة (الشكل 1). إضافة إلى ذلك، أنتج حوالي 6.5 بليون لتر من زيت الديزل الحيوي في عام 2006، أنتجت نسبة 75 في المائة منها في بلدان الاتحاد الأوروبي (الشكل 1). وتعتبر البرازيل المنتج الأكثر قدرة على المنافسة ولديها أطول تاريخ في إنتاج الإيثانول. إذ تستخدم حوالي نصف إنتاجها من قصب السكر لإنتاج الإيثانول وتفرض استهلاكه. وشرعت عدة بلدان نامية أخرى في تنفيذ برامج لإنتاج الوقود الحيوي تعتمد على قصب السكر أو المحاصيل الأخرى الغنية بالزيوت مثل نخيل الزيت والجاتروفا والزان الهندي (البونجاميا).*
*على الرغم من أن تقييمات الإمكانات الاقتصادية العالمية لإنتاج الوقود الحيوي قد بدأت لتوها، فإن السياسات الحالية الخاصة بإنتاج الوقود الحيوي يمكن أن تؤدي، وفقا لبعض التقديرات، إلى زيادة قدرها خمسة أمثال في حصة الوقود الحيوي في النقل العالمي – من أكثر قليلا من 1 في المائة اليوم إلى حوالي 6 في المائة بحلول عام 2020.
*








[FONT=Verdana, Helvetica]*اضغط هنا للتكبير*[/FONT]


*هل إنتاج الوقود الحيوي سليم اقتصاديا – وما هو تأثيره على أسعار الأغذية؟.
**تقدم الحكومات دعما كبيرا لإنتاج الوقود الحيوي حتى يمكنه منافسة البنزين وزيت الديزل التقليدي. ويشمل هذا الدعم حوافز الاستهلاك (تخفيضات الضرائب على الوقود)؛ وحوافز الإنتاج (حوافز ضريبية، وضمانات قروض، ومدفوعات إعانات مباشرة)؛ وفرض الاستهلاك الإجباري. وتؤدي إجراءات الدعم، التي تزيد على 200 إجراء، والتي تتراوح تكلفتها بين 5.5 بليون دولار أمريكي و 7.3 بليون دولار أمريكي سنويا في الولايات المتحدة، إلى سعر يتراوح بين 0.38 دولار أمريكي و 0.49 دولار أمريكي للتر من الإيثانول المكافئ للبترول. وحتى في البرازيل، كان الدعم الحكومي المتواصل من خلال الإعانات المباشرة مطلوبا حتى عهد قريب من أجل تنمية صناعة قادرة على المنافسة. كما يحصل المنتجون المحليون في الاتحاد الأوروبي والولايات المتحدة على دعم إضافي من خلال الرسوم الجمركية العالية المفروضة على استيراد الإيثانول.*
*وقد أدى إنتاج الوقود الحيوي إلى رفع أسعار المواد الخام المستخدمة في إنتاجه. وأوضح مثال على ذلك هو الذرة، التي ارتفع سعرها بأكثر من 60 في المائة فيما بين عامي 2005 و 2007، إلى حد كبير بسبب البرنامج الأمريكي لإنتاج الإيثانول إلى جانب انخفاض مخزونات الذرة في البلدان المصدرة الرئيسية. ومن المحتمل أن تظل إمدادات المواد الخام مقيدة في الأمد القريب. غير أنه ما لم تحدث طفرة رئيسية أخرى في أسعار الطاقة، فمن المحتمل أن تزيد أسعار المواد الخام بنسبة أقل في الأمد الطويل. إذ إن المزارعين سيستجيبون لارتفاع الأسعار بزيادة المساحات المزروعة والإمدادات من هذه المواد الخام. وفي الوقت نفسه، فإن ارتفاع الأسعار سيخفض الطلب على المواد الخام بسبب انخفاض ربحية إنتاج الوقود الحيوي بهذه الأسعار المرتفعة.*
*وقد برز ارتفاع أسعار المحاصيل الزراعية بسبب الطلب عليها لإنتاج الوقود الحيوي إلى صدارة النقاش الدائر بشأن الصراع المحتمل بين الغذاء والوقود. فالحبوب اللازمة لملء خزان سيارة رياضية رباعية الدفع بالإيثانول (240 كيلوجراما من الذرة لإنتاج 100 لتر من الإيثانول) يمكن أن تكفي لتغذية شخص واحد لمدة سنة؛ ولذلك فإن المنافسة بين الوقود والغذاء منافسة حقيقية. وارتفاع أسعار المحاصيل الغذائية الأساسية يمكن أن يتسبب في خسائر كبيرة تتعلق برفاهة الفقراء، الذين يعتبر معظمهم من المشترين الصافين للمحاصيل الغذائية الأساسية. ولكن كثيرين من المنتجين الفقراء الآخرين، الذي يعتبرون بائعين صافين لهذه المحاصيل، سوف يستفيدون من ارتفاع الأسعار.*
*يمكن أن تعتمد تكنولوجيا إنتاج الوقود الحيوي في المستقبل على محاصيل مخصصة لإنتاج الطاقة وعلى المخلفات الزراعية والخشبية بدلا عن المحاصيل الغذائية، مما يحتمل أن يقلل الضغط على أسعار المحاصيل الغذائية. غير أن الجيل الثاني من تكنولوجيات تحويل السيليولوز المستمد من هذه المخلفات إلى مواد سكرية مقطرة لاستخدامها في إنتاج الإيثانول أو لتحويل الكتلة الحيوية إلى غاز لا تزال غير سليمة تجاريا - ولن تصبح كذلك قبل مرور سنوات عديدة. وعلاوة على ذلك، سيظل محتملا استمرار قدر من المنافسة على الأراضي والمياه بين المحاصيل المخصصة لإنتاج الطاقة وبين المحاصيل الغذائية.*
*المنافع والمخاطر غير السوقية مرتبطة بالسياق المحدد*
*من بين الحجج الرئيسية التي تساق تأييدا لزيادة إنتاج الوقود الحيوي قدرته المحتملة على تخفيض الاعتماد على البترول المستورد، وبالتالي الإسهام في تحقيق أمن الطاقة. أما المنافع البيئية والاجتماعية الممكنة من إنتاج الوقود الحيوي فهي تمثل الحجج الأخرى التي تساق مرارا وتكرارا تأييدا للتمويل العام وحوافز السياسات التي تقدم لبرامج إنتاج الوقود الحيوي. وتتسم هذه المنافع بدرجة عالية من الارتباط بالسياق المحدد ولكن الإيمان بصحتها أقل شيوعا.*
*القدرة المحتملة على تحسين أمن الطاقة . باستخدام التكنولوجيات الحالية، لا يسهم الوقود الحيوي إلا بنسبة طفيفة في تحسين أمن الطاقة في بلدان منفردة لأن المحاصيل المحلية من المنتجات التي تستخدم كمواد خام لإنتاج الوقود الحيوي لا تلبي إلا جزءً صغيرا من الطلب على وقود النقل. والاستثناء من هذه القاعدة هو إنتاج الإيثانول في البرازيل. إذ وفقا للتوقعات التي أعدت في الآونة الأخيرة، فإن نسبة 30 في المائة من محصول الذرة في الولايات المتحدة يمكن أن تستخدم لإنتاج الإيثانول بحلول عام 2010، ومع ذلك فإنه لن يسهم إلا بأقل من 8 في المائة من الاستهلاك الأمريكي من البنزين. أما الجيل الثاني من التكنولوجيات، التي تستخدم الكتلة الحيوية (المخلفات) الزراعية فإنه يمكن أن يقدم إسهاما أكبر في تحقيق أمن الطاقة.*
*المنافع البيئية المحتملة . يتعين تقييم المنافع البيئية على أساس كل حالة على حدة، لأنها تتوقف على انبعاثات غازات الدفيئة المرتبطة بزراعة المواد الخام المستخدمة في إنتاج الوقود الحيوي، وعمليات إنتاجه، ونقله إلى الأسواق. ووفقا لما ورد في استراتيجية الاتحاد الأوروبي لعام 2006 الخاصة بإنتاج الوقود الحيوي، فإن إحداث تغيير في استخدامات الأراضي، مثل قطع الغابات أو تجفيف أراضي المستنقعات لزراعة المواد الخام المستخدمة في إنتاج الوقود الحيوي مثل نخيل الزيت، يمكن أن تلغي آثار التخفيضات في انبعاثات غازات الدفيئة لعقود عديدة.*
*وإذا استخدمت الأراضي الزراعية الحالية في البرازيل ولم يحدث أي تغيير في استخدامات الأراضي، فيقدر أن إنتاج الإيثانول في البرازيل سيخفض انبعاثات غازات الدفيئة بحوالي 90 في المائة. كما أن زيت الديزل الحيوي يتسم بالكفاءة نسبيا، إذ يخفض انبعاثات غازات الدفيئة بما يتراوح بين 50 و 60 في المائة. وعلى نقيض ذلك فإن تخفيض انبعاثات غازات الدفيئة نتيجة استخدام الإيثانول المنتج من الذرة في الولايات المتحدة يتراوح بين 10 و 30 في المائة فقط، على أفضل تقدير. وفي مثل هذه الحالات، فإن إجراءات تحسين كفاءة استخدام الطاقة في قطاع النقل يحتمل أن تكون أكثر اقتصادا في التكاليف من الوقود الحيوي في تخفيض انبعاثات غازات الدفيئة.*
*المنافع التي تتحقق لأصحاب الحيازات الصغيرة . يمكن أن يستفيد المزارعون أصحاب الحيازات الصغيرة من الوقود الحيوي عن طريق خلق فرص العمل وزيادة الدخول الريفية، ولكن نطاق هذه المنافع يحتمل أن يظل محدودا باستخدام التكنولوجيات الحالية. ذلك أن إنتاج الإيثانول يتطلب اقتصادات حجم كبيرة نسبيا وتكاملا رأسيا بسبب تعقيد عملية الإنتاج في معامل التقطير. وبالمثل فإن إنتاج قصب السكر يكون كبير الحجم عادة، على الرغم من أن خطط المشاركة في الزراعة في البرازيل نجحت في ضمان اشتراك بعض أصحاب الحيازات الصغيرة. كما أن إنتاج زيت الديزل الحيوي على نطاق صغير يمكن أن يلبي الطلب المحلي على الطاقة (على سبيل المثال، استخدام زيت الديزل الحيوي في مولدات الكهرباء الثابتة)، ولكن الأسواق الأوسع نطاقا تتطلب الوفاء بمعايير نوعية متسقة لا يمكن أن تتحقق إلا بالإنتاج الكبير النطاق.*
*السياسات العامة المتعلقة بالوقود الحيوي يجب تحديدها.*
*حتى الآن، تطور إنتاج الوقود الحيوي في البلدان الصناعية متحصنا خلف تعريفات حماية عالية على الوقود الحيوي (المستورد) مقترنة بدفع إعانات كبيرة لمنتجي الوقود الحيوي. وهذه السياسات باهظة التكلفة للبلدان النامية التي تعتبر الآن، أو يمكن أن تصبح، من المنتجين الأكفاء في أسواق التصدير الجديدة المربحة. كما أن المستهلكين الفقراء يدفعون أسعارا أعلى للمحاصيل الغذائية الأساسية نظرا لارتفاع أسعار الحبوب في الأسواق العالمية، وهو ارتفاع مدفوع إلى حد كبير بالسياسات التشويهية.*
*هل يمكن أن تستفيد البلدان النامية، إلى جانب البرازيل، من تطوير صناعات الوقود الحيوي؟ من الأرجح أن الأوضاع الاقتصادية المؤاتية والمنافع البيئية والاجتماعية الكبيرة التي تبرر تقديم إعانات كبيرة غير شائعة بالنسبة للجيل الأول من التكنولوجيات. وفي بعض الحالات، مثلما هو الحال بالنسبة للبلدان غير الساحلية التي تستورد البترول والتي يمكن أن تصبح من المنتجين الأكفاء لقصب السكر، فإن ارتفاع تكاليف النقل يمكن أن تجعل إنتاج الوقود الحيوي سليما اقتصاديا حتى باستخدام التكنولوجيات الحالية. أما المنافع المحتملة الأعلى كثيرا من استخدام الجيل الثاني من التكنولوجيات، بما في ذلك تكنولوجيات إنتاج زيت الديزل الحيوي على نطاق صغير، فإنها تبرر القيام باستثمارات كبيرة في البحوث يمولها القطاعان الخاص والعام.*
*يتمثل التحدي الذي تواجهه الحكومات في البلدان النامية في تحاشي تقديم دعم لصناعات الوقود الحيوي من خلال حوافز تشويهية قد تزيح الأنشطة البديلة ذات العوائد الأعلى – وتنفيذ لوائح تنظيمية ووضع أنظمة تصديق تقلل المخاطر البيئية وتلك المتعلقة بالأمن الغذائي الناجمة عن إنتاج الوقود الحيوي. ويتعين على الحكومات أن تقيم بعناية المنافع الاقتصادية والبيئية والاجتماعية وإمكانية تحسين أمن الطاقة.*
*قد يصبح تخفيض المخاطر الناجمة عن إنتاج الوقود الحيوي على نطاق واسع أمرا ممكنا من خلال أنظمة تصديق تقيس وتبلغ عن الأداء البيئي للوقود الحيوي (على سبيل المثال، وضع مؤشر أخضر للتخفيضات في غازات الدفيئة). ولكن فعالية أنظمة التصديق تتطلب المشاركة من جانب جميع المنتجين والمشترين الرئيسيين وكذلك وجود أنظمة متابعة قوية* *.*
​[FONT=Verdana, Helvetica]*لكم الشكر اخواني الكرام والسلام عليكم.
*[/FONT]


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (22 أغسطس 2009)

_ مشكور اخي على الجهود ونتمنى المزيد_


----------



## مهندس المحبة (22 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا على موضوعك الجديد .............


----------



## eng nafez (24 أغسطس 2009)

مشكوووووور يالجزائري


----------



## البرهمي (23 نوفمبر 2009)

موضوع قيم ومثير للاهتمام وإن كان فيه خير للإنسانية جمعاء اللهم وفق القائمين عليه وإن كان غير ذلك ففي الديزل والبنزين الكفاية والله أعلم وأحكم والسلام عليكم


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (23 نوفمبر 2009)

مبروك صعودكم لكاس العالم بس وين مختفي هذي الايام


----------



## محمد محمود خليل. (25 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور جدا يا ابن الجزائر شكرا جزيلا


----------



## najah_100 (16 فبراير 2010)

شكووووووووووور يا ابن الجزائر ; تحية لك من ابنة الجزائر. فقط اريد ان اعرف ان كان لديك معلومات حول حوض البركاني في ورقلة لانه لدي مشروع نهاية الدراسة هناك وانا تخصص كمياء صناعية (génie des procedes)
بارك الله فيك اخي............


----------



## حيدر الملاح (17 فبراير 2010)

شكر ا المعلومات جيدا جدا


----------



## القوي بالله (7 أكتوبر 2010)

اول مرة اشوف جزائري بيتكلم عن الوقود الحيوي


----------



## safa aldin (1 مايو 2011)

شكر ا المعلومات جيدا جدا


----------



## علاء يوسف (27 يوليو 2011)

اللهم احرقهم


----------



## محمد ابورحمة (28 سبتمبر 2012)

ربنا يبارك فيك


----------

